# Number of Approved Destination Status visas granted to Chinese rises



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Some 59 Australian travel agents and 88 from Chine have now been recognised to take part in the Approved Destination Status scheme to provide streamlined travel arrangements for organised tour groups. The Approved Destination Status scheme is a bilateral tourism arrangement established in 1999 between the Chinese Government and the Australian Government, recognising the increasing [...]

Click to read the full news article: Number of Approved Destination Status visas granted to Chinese rises...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

